# white pine price per board feet?



## 412jason (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone know whats the price for white pine? THanks


----------



## Twindad (Aug 14, 2013)

Lumber, logs, delivered logs, or on the stump?


----------



## 412jason (Aug 14, 2013)

Twindad said:


> Lumber, logs, delivered logs, or on the stump?



Logs. How much is the going price for logs white pine. Say 24 inch round and 40 feet long. say 50 logs? I really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Twindad (Aug 14, 2013)

Keep in mind that prices will vary significantly from region to region depending on a lot of different factors. In my area (western Virginia) white pine prices have been on the low side for the last several years.
Grade 1logs delivered to the mill are currently bringing around $275/ thousand bf.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 14, 2013)

no white pine here but yellow pine 300 a thousand if over 300ft average.


----------



## 412jason (Aug 14, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> no white pine here but yellow pine 300 a thousand if over 300ft average.



Its crazy the prices I'm getting. 700 per 1000BF, 500 per 1000 bf? It seems people are way high. Plus they want extra for delivery. I'm thinking between 240 -300 for White pine. I'm not sure where some of these guys are getting their numbers from?


----------



## 412jason (Aug 14, 2013)

Twindad said:


> Keep in mind that prices will vary significantly from region to region depending on a lot of different factors. In my area (western Virginia) white pine prices have been on the low side for the last several years.
> Grade 1logs delivered to the mill are currently bringing around $275/ thousand bf.



I was told by some loggers that's about right. However, I just bids from 2 guys at 700 and 500 per 1000. I got a log broker telling me market value is half that. I also got 2 other guys that are going to start cutting telling me 255 per 1000 bf. But at 700 and 500 i'll hold off. That's 2 high.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 14, 2013)

do ya mean a logger offered you 500-700 for your timber? if so i'd advise getting it cruised by some one independent.


----------



## lfnh (Aug 15, 2013)

Penn Late Winter January-March 2013
$/thousand
Northwest White Pine 14 23 32 (6) 29 (1) 29 (1) 29 (1)
SouthWest White Pine 68 160 252 (5) 216 (1) 0 (0) 0 (0)

from: http://extension.psu.edu/natural-re...r-market-report/reports/2013/2013-1st-quarter


blue stain, heart rot, #3 zip at mill.
a good local forester cruise for scale + grade will help you.
maybe export log are in demand, forester should know.
mill scaling helps mill.

talk is easy, cruise tally sheet by good forester you paid is reality.
500, 700 1000/Mbf more like red oak SELB


----------



## madhatte (Aug 15, 2013)

lfnh said:


> talk is easy, cruise tally sheet by good forester you paid is reality.



*ahem*

Sometimes we do computery stuff too so the tally sheets aren't so cryptic. We're not neanderthals, you know.


----------



## lfnh (Aug 15, 2013)

madhatte said:


> *ahem*
> 
> Sometimes we do computery stuff too so the tally sheets aren't so cryptic. We're not neanderthals, you know.



my reply to the op was not intended to slight in any way the value of a op paid forester to cruise his timber. Quite contrary, I thought what I wrote suggested the quotes he was getting should be reality checked by a speadsheet from a forester cruise that he could easily see value of stand in volume and quality. 
what is the neanderthal stuff coming from ?
Lee


----------



## 412jason (Aug 15, 2013)

lfnh said:


> Penn Late Winter January-March 2013
> $/thousand
> Northwest White Pine 14 23 32 (6) 29 (1) 29 (1) 29 (1)
> SouthWest White Pine 68 160 252 (5) 216 (1) 0 (0) 0 (0)
> ...




Thanks. But those number are confusing to me? If I buy logs at a log landing whats market price?


----------



## 412jason (Aug 15, 2013)

I typically buy logs in linear feet. Not board feet. If you find a log that is 24 inches at the butt 42 feet long and great quality and straight. They go from 4.30 to 5.00 a linear foot. I never calculate board feet.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 15, 2013)

412jason said:


> I typically buy logs in linear feet. Not board feet. If you find a log that is 24 inches at the butt 42 feet long and great quality and straight. They go from 4.30 to 5.00 a linear foot. I never calculate board feet.



That would only work for logs that are of uniform size and quality. Otherwise, there are too many variables to reasonably purchase that way. Looking at board-foot volumes allows deductions of any size due to defects, damage, etc. Also, volume as a measure of "how much" allows for easy conversion between different species and products. Cubic or board-feet, no matter, volume just makes more sense. You don't store 'em by laying them end-to-end, right? Linear isn't a good way to think about logs.



lfnh said:


> what is the neanderthal stuff coming from?



That's me making fun of me. Pay no mind to the tree nerd behind the curtain.


----------



## lfnh (Aug 15, 2013)

412jason said:


> Thanks. But those number are confusing to me? If I buy logs at a log landing whats market price?



Penn state timber report numbers are fairly universal.
Wouldn't know how to translate them into linear log value.


----------



## 412jason (Aug 15, 2013)

lfnh said:


> Penn state timber report numbers are fairly universal.
> Wouldn't know how to translate them into linear log value.



I can see the numbers but I'm not familiar with what they mean? I just need to know what the price per board foot is for a white pine, logs at a log landing? or somewhere I can put the logs on a truck? Sounds really simple but its not.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 15, 2013)

hold on, are you a saw mill or grade buyer? what is it that you are trying to do?


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 16, 2013)

lfnh said:


> Penn state timber report numbers are fairly universal.
> Wouldn't know how to translate them into linear log value.



or why you would


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 16, 2013)

of course its easy to overpay by the thousand if you short scale or step over a log here or there, cull some merch, etc.

thats why its as much about relationships and trust as it is numbers.


----------



## 1270d (Aug 16, 2013)

Pukall Lumber - Expert Advice and Quality Building Products for Your Home


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone offering to pay 500 or more for white pine is going to have sexual intercourse with you. And you won't even know it happened until they are gone.

IMO, and this is generally speaking, white pine is bringing 320-340 per thousand board feet delivered in to the mill. So, after trucking, figure 265-285 per thousand. Now, what the buyer pays the landowner comes out of that. Generally, 150 - 200 per thousand, depending on the contractor and the terrain, and the kind of wood you have. Huge 800-1000 BF pines with no limbs for 60', you should be getting 200 or more- and I am talking a straight through price, all grades except "pallet" or "industrial". If the wood is short, one maybe two logs, and limby all the way, figure 120-150 per thousand. If it's close by, easy skidding, expect more. If the wood is on the back side of a Mt., and is 3.4 of a mile or more away...figure less.

I am getting $265 on the landing. I generally pay $150-$180. Depends on the wood, and where it is.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 19, 2013)

:arg:
I apologize for the derail, I just stumbled across this thread. 
I don't want to sell any Pine but I'm going to be dropping some Pines in 
the Lakes Region area of NH for a home owner who would like to have them 
taken away. Does anyone still do that? What length is good to cut them? 
Again, I apologize for the derail, trying to establish a relationship with someone 
interested in picking up some Pine logs. 
If I'm out of line with this post I'll take my whoopin' now. I don't mind, if I deserve it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 20, 2013)

NHlocal said:


> :arg:
> I apologize for the derail, I just stumbled across this thread.
> I don't want to sell any Pine but I'm going to be dropping some Pines in
> the Lakes Region area of NH for a home owner who would like to have them
> ...



What town?


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 20, 2013)

NHlocal said:


> :arg:
> I apologize for the derail, I just stumbled across this thread.
> I don't want to sell any Pine but I'm going to be dropping some Pines in
> the Lakes Region area of NH for a home owner who would like to have them
> ...



I'll be dropping the trees in Belmont..... :msp_smile:


----------



## 412jason (Aug 20, 2013)

NHlocal said:


> I'll be dropping the trees in Belmont..... :msp_smile:



Ok? Whats the tree sizes and diameters? Also whats your price and when?


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 20, 2013)

412jason said:


> Ok? Whats the tree sizes and diameters? Also whats your price and when?



DBH is 24" - 48", but the "good" wood will range maybe 12" to about 30", they're "bulls". 
Three trees (for right now) about 90' - 100' height. Not lookin' to make money on 'em, just like 
to have 'em picked up.....haven't set the date yet but, sometime within the next 2-3 weeks.  
The home owner has more he'd like to take down, but that's not definite, only maybe..... :msp_rolleyes:


What the home owner said was, "I have more I'll cut if that helps to get them picked up....." :dunno:


----------



## 412jason (Aug 21, 2013)

NHlocal said:


> DBH is 24" - 48", but the "good" wood will range maybe 12" to about 30", they're "bulls".
> Three trees (for right now) about 90' - 100' height. Not lookin' to make money on 'em, just like
> to have 'em picked up.....haven't set the date yet but, sometime within the next 2-3 weeks.
> The home owner has more he'd like to take down, but that's not definite, only maybe..... :msp_rolleyes:
> ...



Thanks,

But I cant use those trees for my purposes. Good luck


----------



## Boleclimber (Aug 25, 2013)

NHlocal said:


> :arg:
> I apologize for the derail, I just stumbled across this thread.
> I don't want to sell any Pine but I'm going to be dropping some Pines in
> the Lakes Region area of NH for a home owner who would like to have them
> ...



I sold pine off the landing in southern NH this week for $200.00 per thousand BF. The trees ranged from 20"-32" at the stump. I was able to get 12'-6", 14'-6" and 16'-6" logs for the most part. There were a few 8'-6" and 10'-6". Eights and tens are less valuable.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the good information. I'm still just trying to set up a working/mutually beneficial 
relationship with someone who'll pick 'em up..... :help:


----------



## Boleclimber (Aug 25, 2013)

Sometimes you just have to jump in with two feet first and start swimming. Get the logs on the deck, limbed and cut to length. This way a buyer knows you mean business. Five thousand board feet isn't much to a log buyer and they are apt to not want to talk about what they will pay. If you had a 100,000 BF then they would certainly be willing to talk. 


In my case I didn't even ask what they were paying. I called and told them what I had on the landing and asked if they were interested. Being that the logs were ready to go, enough to fill a log truck, and the access was easy, they jumped on it. 

Have you cut logs to be sold to mills before? 

The trees pictured are not the best quality, and they are close to a house, making them low value. Trees near homes are known for having iron in the butt log. To sweeten the deal you are going to need more logs and better quality.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 26, 2013)

No, never cut logs for the mill. Just what home owners wanted down for one reason or another..... :msp_sad:


----------



## Boleclimber (Aug 26, 2013)

When cutting logs to saw log length, longer is better. But as you go longer odds of a crook or sweep increase. Sweep and crooks detract value. Thus, it is a juggling act to maximize income based on an imperfect log. Sometimes you have to knock a 2 foot section out of a tree because of a crook then begin measuring out the next log. 

Large knots detract value as well. Nothing can fix large knots, just have to deal with the hand you are given. 

This website below may be a of some help to you. 
http://www.hhp-inc.com/uploads/PDF/Henniker Pricing.PDF


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for passing along the information, I appreciate it.


----------



## NHlocal (Sep 11, 2013)

412jason said:


> Ok? Whats the tree sizes and diameters? Also whats your price and when?



Thought you might be interested......, I just dropped 6 Pines in Dunbarton. All single stem, average 24" DBH. 
I did bust one trunk at about 25 or 30 ft when I dropped 'em, but the other 5 are around 50'. I just posted the 
pictures on my facebook page(Randy Morrissette). I dropped three on Saturday and three on Monday. 
I only dropped 'em, I'm done with the job, but I know the home owner wants to get rid of 'em. If you're interested 
I can get you his number..... :msp_thumbup:
FYI, they're all next to his driveway.....


----------

